# Annoucement: Greater Cleveland Area On-road Race...



## AlDizzy (Oct 9, 2006)

Greater Cleveland area On-road Grand Prix to be held July 19th. Just in time to get some wheel time before the GLC. Let's get this thread started...


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

AlDizzy said:


> Greater Cleveland area On-road Grand Prix to be held July 19th. Just in time to get some wheel time before the GLC. Let's get this thread started...


You have some details?Your flyer seems to be kinda sparse.


----------



## AlDizzy (Oct 9, 2006)

Contact Racing Rob at [email protected] for all the information and track location. We would love to see you out there.


----------

